# Warenkorbsystem in Website integrieren



## Campl3r (29. November 2010)

Heyho,

also ich habe eine Webseite geschrieben (http://www.preciousb.com). Nun nachdem  ich soweit bin, soll ein Warenkorbsystem integriert werden für ca. 10 Artikel, wo dann über z.B. Paypal bezahlt werden kann. 
Da ich PHP Anfänger bin und ehrlich gesagt kaum Ahnung und Zeit habe, bitte ich um Hilfe hierbei. 

Ich habe daran gedacht, das der User seine Artikel in einem Cookie oder einer DB zwischenspeichert und dann zur Zahlung schreitet. Nun meine Fragen: Wie verwirkliche ich das mit dem Cookie/DB und wie gebe ich diesen Wert an Paypal weiter?

Ich wäre für Hilfe sehr dankbar 

MFG Campl3r

PS: Ja ich habe Google und die Forensuche benutzt aber nichts gefunden was meinen Vorstellungen entspricht.


----------



## proloser (29. November 2010)

Andere Frage. Warum verwendest du nicht den PayPal Warenkorb? 

Falls du es selber umsetzen möchtest würde ich es nicht mit Cookies sondern Sessions umsetzen.
Hier noch ein Thema das für dich interessant sein kann.

Gruß proloser


----------



## Campl3r11 (29. November 2010)

Also, danke ich wusste nicht das Paypal so etwas anbietet. Dachte das die nur 1 Click Kauf anbieten.

Das Ding heißt Paypal Express. Und ich habe gerade versucht mich in das Thema etwas einzuarbeiten aber wenn ich ehrlich bin, ich habe 0 verstanden. Ich finde nirgends auf der Seite eine Erklärung wie das mit dem API`s genau funktioniert.
Wenn ich nicht unter Zeitdruch stehen würde, würde ich mich komplett reinarbeiten. Aber naja vielleicht gibt es hier einen Experten der mir erklären kann, wie genau ich das mache (glaube das Prinzip habe ich verstanden).

Danke Proloser für den Hinweis

Gruß Campl3r


----------



## proloser (29. November 2010)

Die PayPal API benötigst du nur wenn du ein eigenen Warenkorb programmieren möchtest. Die einfache Variante wäre den Warenkorb von PayPal zu verwenden. Dazu musst du lediglich den "In den Warenkorb"-Button integrieren.

Gruß proloser


----------



## Campl3r1 (29. November 2010)

proloser hat gesagt.:


> Die PayPal API beötigst du nur wenn du ein eigenen Warenkorb programmieren möchtest. Die einfache Variante wäre den Warenkorb von PayPal zu verwenden. Dazu musst du lediglich den "In den Warenkorb"-Button integrieren.
> 
> Gruß proloser


 
Danke da  hast du mir gerade mehr im Verständniss geholfen als das komplette Intergrationshandbuch.


----------



## Campl3r1 (29. November 2010)

So noch eine Frage hätte ich. 
Jedesmal wenn man auf den In den Warenkorb Button klickt gelangt man direkt in den Warenkorb von Paypal. Kann ich das verhindern?
Und kann ich ein eigenes Design für den Paypal Warenkorb festlegen?


MFG Campl3r


----------



## Campl3r1 (29. November 2010)

achja ist es möglich trotz dieses Warenkorbes mit einer anderen Methode als Paypal zu zahlen?

sonst muss ich wohl was eigenes machen


----------

